# carbon vs aluminum



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking for a good indoor arrow. I know the easton 2712s are popular but what are the pros and cons of both the 2712s vs the GT triple x, full bores or the HT-4s


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

I personally like the Easton Full Bore shafts due to some shops backstops are harder than others and can bend aluminums, Carbon for me are more durable


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

12 wall thickness is pretty thin. Hit something inside the bale, or shooting them countless times with heavy points up front and you ARE going to have bent and crooked shafts in a hurry.

The ALL carbon arrows are very durable and 'might' be more resistant to impacting something inside the bale. However, as with ANY arrow....flex and check is ALWAYS a good idea after every shot.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Now looking up and down the pro lines at the national tournements you see almost all the pros shooting aluminum 2712s, anything to this? Are they more accurate or forgiving, or does easton just pay better money to shoot their arrows? Not that I'm just trying to do what the pros are or shoot anywhere close to them but just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

WhitBri said:


> Now looking up and down the pro lines at the national tournements you see almost all the pros shooting aluminum 2712s, anything to this? Are they more accurate or forgiving, or does easton just pay better money to shoot their arrows? Not that I'm just trying to do what the pros are or shoot anywhere close to them but just trying to figure it all out.


X7 2712's are straight to +/- 0.001", heavy, and not as stiff as many 27 series carbon shafts and cheap.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am currently shooting the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pro series.Great shaft and it wont take any bend at all in hard butts.Big shaft size and really easy to set them up.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> i am currently shooting the carbon express x-jammer 27 pro series.great shaft and it wont take any bend at all in hard butts.big shaft size and really easy to set them up.


word!!!!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

blueglide1 said:


> I am currently shooting the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 Pro series.Great shaft and it wont take any bend at all in hard butts.Big shaft size and really easy to set them up.


Im thinking I need some of these!
Was going to be shooting blue streak selects indoors, as I had this great idea of hunting, shooting 3-D, and shooting indoor with the same arrow.
Just different tip weight and fletching.
But, after some shooting at the club in practice Im thinking for some reason I "have to have" some fat arrows again now! lol


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey Brian give Reo a message and ask him why he shot the full bores for only a couple of tournys and then went back to aluminums. At the time he was the world champ and easton is easton either way. You can find him on facebook under his name. He will give you a good pros honest answer.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Bought the aluminums, all those pros have to know something, plus they are cheaper and the standard. Seems there is a new max dia arrow every year, but the 2712s are still selling


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

WhitBri said:


> Bought the aluminums, all those pros have to know something, plus they are cheaper and the standard. Seems there is a new max dia arrow every year, but the 2712s are still selling


The MAX diameter 27's have been in effect for several years now, and you won't be seeing the maximum diameter raised from here on out. 27/64 or 0.422 is the max limit and has been for several years.

Just playin' games with the outlawing of wraps on the back of the 27's to cloud up the issue. Seriously doubt there are "pass-thrus' where the back end of a 27 diameter shaft is going to penetrate deep enough so that the wrap comes in contact with the scoring area of the target. Evidently somebody musta started putting wraps on the point end of the arrow to gain more diameter or something. Would have been simpler to limit the placement of the wraps to the nock end of the arrow and limit that.

I wonder if NAA bans wraps on the 2315's or not, since those are the maximum diameter for FITA and NAA...and the REST OF THE WORLD!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess what I meant by a new max dia arrow every year was a new 27 series is developed. ex: the full bores, new ht-4s etc.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

mightybaron said:


> Hey Brian give Reo a message and ask him why he shot the full bores for only a couple of tournys and then went back to aluminums. At the time he was the world champ and easton is easton either way. You can find him on facebook under his name. He will give you a good pros honest answer.


Or PM him on here as Reo is a member. I noticed when I went from Carbon Easton Fatboys to Cobalts a big difference in my scores, more consistency in my shooting and better scores.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I just made the switch to CXL Pro 350's and found they are shooting better than my 2315s ever have.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

most people who shoot aluminum shafts do so becuase they can be tuned much greater then an carbon shaft if you are not willing to go through the tuning process then just stick with carbon shafts it's not complicated just time consuming weighing shafts and points,hot melting points,bare shaft tuning,trimming the shafts,group tuning it's a P.I.A.but the end results are worth it and good straightners can be found on ebay and what not


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

The reason I went back to the aluminum is the grouped just a hair better. With Vegas on the line I couldn't give up anything so I went back. The straightness is the difference I feel in the better grouping. You just can't get any straighter then the aluminum's.


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

There you go Brian coming from the big dogs mouth it dont get any better than that. Thanks for answering Reo you are the man!!


----------



## hailwiz (Mar 24, 2007)

A carbon arrow gets off the string quicker due to the weight difference......... you have to have an arrow straightner to keep them true, the 12 wall bends real easy.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Bear in mind also the limitations of the production methods involved in producing a carbon vs aluminum shaft. Seamless aluminum tubes for shafts are extruded, which results in a material that is incredibly uniform. The spine around shaft and spine from one shaft to another is unbelievably precise in a way that carbon arrows just can't match. Much more regular spine, both around the arrow as well as from one arrow to the next means much more repeatable arrow reaction to the forces at work during the shot process. 

If you're willing to cull huge numbers of shafts to spine match your carbon shafts, it's entirely plausible that you can put together a set that is every bit as good as aluminums, but think of it like this: You can start with a dozen dozen shafts from the same manufacturer's lot, put together 24 spine measurements on each one, to make a complete spine map, and then find the one dozen spine maps that match each other exactly out of that 144 shafts, or you can just grab a dozen aluminum shafts and call it a day.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dan Zawacki said:


> Bear in mind also the limitations of the production methods involved in producing a carbon vs aluminum shaft. Seamless aluminum tubes for shafts are extruded, which results in a material that is incredibly uniform. The spine around shaft and spine from one shaft to another is unbelievably precise in a way that carbon arrows just can't match. Much more regular spine, both around the arrow as well as from one arrow to the next means much more repeatable arrow reaction to the forces at work during the shot process.
> 
> If you're willing to cull huge numbers of shafts to spine match your carbon shafts, it's entirely plausible that you can put together a set that is every bit as good as aluminums, but think of it like this: You can start with a dozen dozen shafts from the same manufacturer's lot, put together 24 spine measurements on each one, to make a complete spine map, and then find the one dozen spine maps that match each other exactly out of that 144 shafts, or you can just grab a dozen aluminum shafts and call it a day.


Correct me if I'm wrong...but...I do not think there is a SINGLE SOLITARY...>FITA World or NATIONAL record at ANY distance outdoors that is held any longer by a person shooting ALL ALUMINUM arrow shafts.

Ain't for happening any more... Nanos, ProTours, X-10's, etc....but NOT any ALL aluminum shafts making the grade on the FITA/NAA circuit world-wide, or even here in USA.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

I think we are just talking about indoors here as he was saying 2712s compared to same size carbons not fita stuff


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mightybaron said:


> I think we are just talking about indoors here as he was saying 2712s compared to same size carbons not fita stuff


Even then, here in the USA, I'm not so sure that EVERYONE is winning everything with aluminum arrows....I know the Indoor Nationals last year in the Men's Pro was won with CARBON arrows.

I also don't know for sure if the NAA INDOOR events here in the USA are all won with the "23" diameter ALUMINUMS or not....Same goes on the World Scale INDOORS...not so sure All ALUMINUM arrows are winning or not? Would be curious to know what those shooting "FITA LEGAL" arrows are using? I do know that many are NOT using 2315's....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

Well Reo answered here I think it was great he did and gave his honest opinion as he actually shoots in these tournaments and wins a lot. He is not all talk.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Outdoors there is the problem of sectional density and arrow weight - A/C composite arrows have nearly as good a spine consistency of an all aluminum shaft, and also have almost all of the weight savings for a micro diameter at correct spine as an all carbon shaft - greater than 75% of both benefits is a hard to beat combination.

Indoors - it's not impossible, nor even improbable that a good shooter could do incredibly well with all carbon shafts, but I would bet bottom dollar that if they took the time and effort to get a set of aluminum shafts set up to work with the rest of their rig, they would find similar results to what Reo has reported.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

And remember as well field we are talking pros vs joes. Pros get arrows, joes buy them. Which means pros could go to the factory testing hundreds of arrow until they get the dozen or so they want. Joes just don't get that benefit, and Reo still went back to aluminums and my guess would be he didn't just take a dozen full bores off the shelf and shoot them like us joes would have to, unless you have more cash on hand then I


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

So now I have to go buy some new arrows! I'm shooting the 2712's (cut 26" 150 grain tip) from a Specialist 27.5"DL 58lbs. and cannot get them to fly right. Too stiff is what I've been trying to tell my buddy, paper tears to the left regardless of rest movement or cable twists on the left side. Maybe that's what I'll do today, been thinking about Full Bores but too much dough.


----------



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

You cut them awfully short and with them you should put in 300 grain tips and that would help. if I was going to carbon which I am not I would get carbon express line hammers first


----------

